# Avatars



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Did you know on the new DBStalk.COM you can have your own Avatar?

An Avatar is a picture which is displayed under your username, such as my photo which is displayed under my name.

You Avatar can be almost anything you want (within reason... We are a family board) The size of the Avatar should be no bigger then 70 x 70. Sorry no animated gifs. We have the right to resize your Avatar so that it fits correctly on our board.

If you have an avatar you would like to use please send them to me CLICK HERE TO MAIL ME YOUR AVATAR Please make sure the topic of your message is Avatar. All submissions will be posted to the sight within 12 hours of you sending it in.

Show the world who your are with your own Avatar, courtesy of the New DBStalk.COM!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

It's been over 12 hours since I sent you my smilie face! Did you receive it?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No Sorry Mark, I just checked again and dont have it. Please sent it again to [email protected] and I will get it online for you ASAP.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I want to thank you for the feature. I started using this name as tribute to an American Legend whose life has always facinated me.

While some forums don't quite get that "handles" can do much to build a sense of community this one does. It embraces diversity instead of enforcing a single view of something as personal as what we wish to be called by our friends.

The avatars are a way of expressing individuality and of getting to know one another. Thanks.


----------

